# Rope Halter vs. Nylon Halter



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

I know this may sound like a really stupid question, but I was just wondering what the difference is and why you would use a rope halter instead of a nylon halter and vice versa? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I think there is a lot out there on the web about this issue, and probably more opinions here. From my perspective, a rope halter, because of the way it is constructed against the poll (two ropes crossing the poll, rather than a broad strap). The rope halter gives a clearer pressure/release message (stronger pressure if the horse pulls because the surface area of the pull us smaller). Also, if you use your lead (as I do) to back the horse by waggling the rope, or other rope signals to the horse, I think a webbing halter confuses the message. The banging of the check clips and rings on their face is "out of sync" with the other clues.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

The knots in the rope halter give pressure points on the horses face when it's pulled on. Look at a picture of one and you'll notice this. The nylon or leather ones are flat and don't do much good when you're working them because they give no pressure points. You can use both for leading, grooming, trailering, etc. I've found the rope ones last longer though.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The most important difference, in my opinion, is a nylon will break, a rope will not.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much! All of your opinions have helped. Any more are also appreciated.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

By the way, your question is not stupid. It's a very good, and important, question :]


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

barrelracer892 said:


> By the way, your question is not stupid. It's a very good, and important, question :]


Thanks!! That always makes me feel better


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

a nylon halter probably wont break unless it has a breakaway strap...


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Not to argue a point with barrelracer, but I don't think the knots really work on pressure points. Look at how much a halter moves around when it is in use, the knots don't hit a precise place on the face, they move all over the place.

To quote a halter maker (web link follows the quote): "Here at Cypress Lodge we don’t believe the story that the halter knots work on pressure points. The stimulation of pressure points is an exact science. Pressure point locations are well documented and named, so are the energy lines they stimulate and the internal organs they effect. So if any halter maker can provide this information, then explain how they guarantee that their halters stimulate these exact points on each and every horse, please feel free to email and we’ll say sorry. Until that happens, and don’t hold your breathe, we maintain that’s it a load of bull****. These halters work in much more benevolent manner, they simply reward the horse for yielding to minimum pressure applied by the trainer or rider.
 While on the subject of pressure point knots we do not use, therefore, do not make rope halters with extra knots over the noseband. We believe these knots do not work on pressure points but rather create points of pressure on the very sensitive nasal region of the horse. We are of the opinion that these knots cause unnecessary discomfort and/or pain therefore not meeting our requirement for humane training tools."

Cypress Lodge :: Promoting Humane Training and Treatment of Horses


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

They break all the time; especially with drafts. I'm probably the last person at our stables that still uses nylon... but I learned how to make my own halters yeasterday so I'll be jumping on the band wagon soon. hehe


gypsygirl said:


> a nylon halter probably wont break unless it has a breakaway strap...


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

CanyonCowboy-- I can agree with you. I notice my rope halter moves a lot when I wiggle the lead rope to make my horse back up. I guess what I'm trying to say is that the knots don't necessarily put pressure on the pressure point, but, they do apply more pressure than the regular flat halters because of the knots. It also depends on how it's adjusted (how tight the halter is).


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> a nylon halter probably wont break unless it has a breakaway strap...


Incorrect. The metal fixings will break, the nylon itself won't. They use break-away halters because it won't take as much pressure to break the leather as it would the metal fixings. And to be more accurate, the metal fixings don't "break" so much as pull apart. A rope halter WILL NOT break, you'd have to cut it. I have seen a horse [an Arab] break out of his nylon halter before, and my little one [300lb -at the time- QH filly] has broken her nylon halter before as well. Neither were break-aways.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Incorrect. The metal fixings will break, the nylon itself won't. They use break-away halters because it won't take as much pressure to break the leather as it would the metal fixings. And to be more accurate, the metal fixings don't "break" so much as pull apart. A rope halter WILL NOT break, you'd have to cut it. I have seen a horse [an Arab] break out of his nylon halter before, and my little one [300lb -at the time- QH filly] has broken her nylon halter before as well. Neither were break-aways.


Yup, nylon itself is actually pretty strong, but all of the metal fixings create weak spots, not to mention the o-rings themselves aren't actually solid pieces, just a straight bar shaped into an "o" so with enough stress they will bend out of shape and the nylon could slip right off.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer rope as well. I don't like tying my horses with anything that will break and the hardware on a nylon is actually fairly easy to break. Plus, it will apply more pressure when I need it to and it has a bit of bite if I ever need it. Plus, I just like the look of rope halters.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

re: pressure points

Regardless if the knots actually work on what people call specific pressure points, it's obvious that strategic knots on a halter are going to exert a lot more pressure then a flat band. They could be literally anywhere, and they're still going to create more discomfort then a nylon halter when a horse balks.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I make rope halters- they are much stronger than a nylon or leather halter, simply because they have no hardware to snap.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority here, because I actually prefer the flat nylon or leather halter instead of a rope halter.

Of course, I still OWN rope halters, and I will use them from time to time, but I just prefer to use a regular, flat nylon most of the time.


----------



## barrelracercg (Oct 10, 2018)

*Nylon or rope*

Rope halters are really good because of the knots that apply pressure when leading. However, nylon or leather halters are good to use on a well behaved, broke horses that do not have a habit of setting back when tied up. When trying to break or train a horse, I would insist on using a rope halter to ensure that the horse does not break or rip an expensive leather or nylon halter. When I am trailering, riding, or simply just leading a well behaved horse, I would use a more expensive leather or nylon halter.


----------

